# Tracing-The Greek One /Sir Ivor x Callinafercy Red Kate  IRELAND



## lsmilipet (16 February 2016)

Hi, A long shot but looking to trace my 16.1hh ID X TB past owners as looking for some history on him. I bought him June 2015 came from Ireland and he has mainly hunted I believe. Called his breeders but didn't manage to get any information as he was sold on as a baby. He is a liver chestnut, no white, any information or idea's where to try would be welcome. I've tried the irish board SJ and eventing and no record of him, no record of him going through sales either... Thanks!


----------

